# Sassy Sylvie



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

My oldest feathered freind has passed away in her sleep. She came to us with only afew feathers from a caged existence and turned into a beautiful girl. She lived with us for over 2 years. I will miss her.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Such sad news …. So sorry for your loss 

She was very lucky to spend the last 2 years with you, being loved and well cared for.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Go well, Sylvie, may the Bridge be covered with all your favourite things to peck at and may there be a giant dried up puddle for a dust bath or two.

So sorry @Beth78


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this. She had a lovely life with you .


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2021)

Sorry, for the loss of your beloved girl. Beautiful drawing.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry for your loss


----------

